# Ulubiony zestaw desktopowy

## soban_

Chcialbym poznac Wasze 3 ulubione programy w zestawie desktopowy na Gentoo. Mianowicie srodowisko graficzne z zestawem programow, jakich uzywacie i uwazacie za najlepsze z krotkim wyjasnieniem dlaczego.

1) Srodowisko graficzne

2) Ulubiony menadzer plikow

3) Tryb tekstowy

4) Program do sluchania muzyki

5) Program do ogladania filmow

6) Program do maszyn wirtualnych

7) Edytor tekstowy

8) Przegladarka internetowa

9) Program do nagrywania plyt

10) Komunikator

11) Inne aplikacje

Oto przyklad:

1) Srodowisko graficzne

- KDE

- XFCE4

- Gnome

KDE - poniewaz przyzwyczailem sie do niego mimo ze jest wielka krowa, to lubie miec cos a'la windows ze wszystkim. Wtedy jakos pewniej czuje sie, chociaz oczywiscie sa przypadki w ktorych korzystam z XFCE4 - wczesniej gdy uzywalem debiana ewentualnie Gnome. Zdarza mi sie z nich korzystac gdy np KDE sie posypie, lub w innym miejscu i nie mam wyboru.

2) Ulubiony menadzer plikow

- Krusader

- MC

- Inne

Sam uzywalem na windowsie total commandera (wczesniej windows commandera) a jeszcze wczesniej norton commandera. Na Linuxe dla mnie swietnym odpowiednikiem jest mc (midnight commander), bardziej okienkowy odpowienik tc z windowsa moim zdaniem jest krusader - przypadl mi nawet do gustu przy odpowiedniej konfiguracji. Slyszalem ze mozna dolphin tez tak skonfigurowac (po lewej jedna lista, po drugiej druga lista plikow), lecz nie wiem jak ze skrotami klawiszowymi. Jednak, czy sa jakies odpowiedniki tego w gnomie, xfce4, awesome czy innych srodowiskach? Czy byc moze wystarcza Wam mc? Chcialbym poznac Wasza opinie.

3) Tryb tekstowy

- Konsole

- Yakuake

- PuTTY

Tutaj mam kilka odpowiednikow, gdy cos sie dzieje z srodowiskiem graficznym (KDE) to staram sie uzywac tty, jednak najczesciej uzywam yakuake - odpowiednikiem jest guake. Jednak konsole z KDE spelnia moje wymagania, oraz odpowiadaja mi bardzo skroty klawiszowe ktore sa w nim standardowo ustawione. Zdarza mi sie tez korzystac z PuTTY np jak jestem na windowsie, a nawet czasami na Linuxe.

4) Program do sluchania muzyki

- MOC

- VLC

- Audacious

Jakos od poczatku przypadl mi do gustu moc (music on console), przypomina dosyc mc czy tc - byc moze dlatego wpadl mi tak w oko. Jest prosty do tego moge nie schodzac z lozka odpalic muzyke na PC d-: wczesniej uzywalem audacious.

5) Program do ogladania filmow

- VLC

- Kaffeine

- Mplayer

Na Linuxe oczywiscie VLC - od 2 lat, wczesniej byly bestplayery itp z windowsa. Jednak VLC spelnia moje oczekiwania, a jak sobie z czyms nie radzi to probuje np mplayerem. Dobrym tez rozwiazaniem przy odtwarzaniu plyt dvd jest kaffeine, chociaz zdarzalo mi sie ze sobie nie radzil z filmami (zwlaszcza jak np siostra przynosila zmontowane dvd ze studia).

6) Program do maszyn wirtualnych

- VirtualBox

- Wine (chociaz to nie jest emulator)

- 

Tutaj virtualbox, chociaz windowsa juz coraz rzadziej odpalam. Bardziej odpowiada mi szczerze mowiac wine, ktorym odpalam najczesciej gry. VirtualBoxa odpalam gdy chce obejrzec cos w TV z pakietu UPC live, byl temat na forum z proba odpalenia zamiast na windows media playerze to na VLC tych programow. Jednak jakos temat umarl, lub po prostu nie da sie tego zrobic.

7) Edytor tekstowy

- nano

- Writer (chociaz caly pakiet OO sie przydaje np Calc)

- kwrite

Zalezy do czego ma byc, ale najczesciej nano do szybkiego notowania. Gdy pisze cos powazniejszego to oczywiscie z OpenOffica korzystam, ladnie poprawia mi bledy oraz ladnie dopasowywuje tekst do moich potrzeb. Czasami do podgladania uzywam kwrite.

8) Przegladarka internetowa

- Chromium

- Opera

- Firefox

Ostatnio chromium, wczesniej przez pare dlugich lat opera - prawie od poczatku. No wczesniej przyznam sie ze uzywalem IE, bo nie znalem nic innego. FireFox przyciagna moja uwage, w momencie gdy opera zaczela sie sypac i wolno chodzic - np na Linuxe opera sobie nie radzila dobrze z flashem.

9) Program do nagrywania plyt

- Nero

- K3B

- dvdshrink

Tutaj jakos nie mam preferencji. Bardzo lubie dvdshrink poniewaz swietnie robi kopie zapasowe plyt dvd.

10) Komunikator

- EKG2

- Tlen

- Kadu

Jako ze glownie korzystam z protokolu gadu-gadu i lubie miec do tego zdalny dostep z kazdego urzadzenia to preferuje komunikaty dzialajace w trybie tekstowym. Warto wspomniec ze uzywalem caly czas ekg, zanim nie poznalem ekg2. Gdy cos sie popsuje albo jestem na windowsie to uzywam tlena - do ktorego mam sentyment po paru latach uzywania. Kadu czasami tez sie przydaje, chociaz juz coraz mniej. Sam mam ochote wrocic do IRCa jednak jako ze znajomych najwiecej mam na gadu, to ciezko jest mi z niego zrezygnowac. Zdarza mi sie oczywisce wspolpracowac na skypie i na teamspeaku3.

11) Inne aplikacje

- VNC

- Qnapi

- htop

Tych aplikacji chyba nie musze opisywac, VNC swietnie pozwala zdalnie zarzadzac pulpitem. Qnapi szuka napisow. A htop pokazuje co sie dzieje w systemie.

----------

## sebas86

XFCE

Midnight Commander + Thunar

Tilda + Terminal (XFCE Terminal - x11-terms/terminal)

Sonata + Audacious + Firefox (lista ulubionych na YT  :Wink: )

Gnome-mplayer

VirtualBox + Wine

Eclipse + Gedit + mcedit + nano

Firefox

Brasero

Pidgin + Skype

Zdalny dostęp: Rdesktop. Obróbka i przeglądanie grafiki/dokumentów: GIMP, Inkscape, GQview, DIA, Hugin, Blender, Evince, Acrobat Reader, OpenOffice. Przydatne narzędzia: Octave, Python, Texlive. Gry: Nexuiz, Prey, ET, ET:QW, Machinarium, Torcs, Trine, Minecraft, Shadowgrounds Survivor, Tremulous.

To jest zestaw aplikacji, z których rzeczywiście korzystam. Zainstalowanych jest ciut więcej, ale to raczej na specjalne okazje. Sprawdza się zarówno na note- jak i netbooku (z wyjątkiem gier).

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Środowisko graficzne: Fluxbox

Menedżer plików: Rox, MC

Tryb tekstowy: rxvt-unicode

Muzyka: Mplayer, Audacious

Film: Mplayer

Edytor tekstowy: vim, leafpad, Openoffice

Internet: Opera

Wypalanie płyt: cdrdao+genisoimage+wodim

Komunikator: Kadu

Inne aplikacje: miso autorski program do montowania obrazów płyt i partycji, Sylphed-claws do czytania poczty, Gkrellm oraz conky jako monitor systemu.

Uwagi: Staram się używać najlżejszych programów, możliwie z gui, jeśli jednak programy trybu tekstowego oferują znacznie bogatszą funkcjonalność buduję własne skrypty zasilane aliasami. Wyjątkiem od tej reguły jest Openoffice.

----------

## Pryka

 Srodowisko graficzne: Gnome, czemu? Nie wiem. Używam od momentu zetknięcie się po raz pierwszy z Linuksem i już tak zostało, jestem zżyty no i po prostu mi się podoba.

 Ulubiony menadzer plikow: MC i zwykły Gnomowy Nautilus  :Smile:  Ciężko powiedzieć, czemu MC, dla mnie jest poza konkurencją  :Very Happy: 

 Tryb tekstowy: gnome-terminal był razem z Gnome i tak został  :Smile:  kiedyś Tilda bo można ładnie wkomponować konsole w pulpit.

 Program do sluchania muzyki: Audacious masa wtyczek, prosty w obsłudze, i genialny motyw GTK  :Smile: 

 Program do ogladania filmow: Mplayer + Nakładka smplayer. Czemu mplayer? Chyba nie trzeba tłumaczyć? A smplayer genialnie ułatwia życie.

 Program do maszyn wirtualnych:VirtualBox chyba głównie dlatego, że to Open-Source i można wszystko szybko wyklikać, a ja czasem leniwiec jestem  :Smile: 

 Edytor tekstowy:Gedit i Nano  :Smile:  Gedit głownie do pisania programów, ładnie podkreśla składnie co można dowolnie konfigurować, a za pomocą nano edytuje sobie pliki w systemie.

 Przegladarka internetowa: Firefox, czemu? Bo towarzyszy mi od czasów Windowsa, masa wtyczek. Nie umiałbym bez niego.

 Program do nagrywania plyt: Kiedyś Brasero, kto widział mój temat wie dlaczego kiedyś  :Smile:  obecnie trochę się skomercjalizowałem i siedzę na NeroLinux szybko łatwo i przyjemnie.

 Komunikator: Kadu, nasz wspaniały projekt, i jak tu go nie używać?  :Smile:  Cenię sobie ten program, a teraz gdy ma wsparcie dla jabbera... miód, malina i orzeszki.

 Inne aplikacje: ISO-Master, htop, Qnapi, Gaupol, Easy-Tag, ncdu itp. itd długo by wymieniać.

Sorki, że nie po 3  :Smile:  ale po prostu musiałbym wymyślać  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gryf

1) Srodowisko graficzne

Window Maker. Niezmiennie od lat.

2) Ulubiony menadzer plikow

Midnight  Commander. Właściwie nie używam niczego innego do manipulacji plikami. Ok, może poza przypadkami, gdzie używam zwyczajnie coreutils :>

3) Tryb tekstowy

rxvt-unicode + tabbed. Jest lżejszy i szybszy niż "duże" emulatory terminali (gnome-terminal, konsole etc) a odpowiednio skonfigurowany jest transparentny w użyciu - tzn. przestaje się zauważać terminal, a programy, które się w nim uruchamia.

4) Program do sluchania muzyki

MOC to u mnie główny player. Wcześniej przez lata używałem XMMS, trochę Audacious, trochę jakichś kombajnów typu Songbird czy Exaile ale jakoś się nie przekonałem. Od niedawna przyglądam się rozwojowi DEADBEEF.

5) Program do ogladania filmow

Mplayer.

6) Program do maszyn wirtualnych

Virtual Box. Na serwerze miałem KVM+qemu.

7) Edytor tekstowy

VIm. Do pisania jakichś pisemek do urzędów itp używam LaTeXa. Do dokumentacji głównie reST. OpenOffice wyłącznie do otwierania/konwersji z/czytania dokumentów z Worda/Excela. 

8) Przegladarka internetowa

Firefox

9) Program do nagrywania plyt

cdrecord. Rzadko teraz nagrywam. Wcześniej używałem growisofs z pakietu dvd+rw-tools, ale niestety nie działa z obecnym napędem.

10) Komunikator

Głównie Gajim. Gdy muszę, używam kadu i skype. Zwykle nie muszę :)

11) Inne aplikacje

- poczta: Sylpheed

- rss feed reader: newsbeuter

----------

